# Blue Lobster Hunger Strike?



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey all  
I have a blue lobster all alone in a 30 gallon. Her appetite has not been what it used to be over the last few months. 
I thought maybe she was getting ready to molt or berry again...nothing. 
The tank parameters are:
Temp - 77
PH - 7.5
Ammonia - 0-.025 (colors are so close its hard to tell)
Nitrites - 0
Nitrates - 10-20
She is extremely docile (she raises her claws at me when I enter the room)...I had a betta in there with her..right before she berried for the first time last year...she got the betta. I've tried the occasional feeder fish...she doesn't touch them. 
She used to love brine shrimp, seaweed, carrots and beefheart. The last few months she shows little interest in any of it. 
I had a second blue lobster in a tank next to hers. She had a difficult molt and died right around the time the hunger strike started. Is it possible my lobster is depressed? Since she is so docile, should I find a tank mate? Or is her appetite just slowing down?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Make sure your temp reading is true. AU crayfish don't like it hot.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh wow, the lobster is so beautiful! I've always wondered if people could keep a lobster as a pet, and she raises her claws to greet you?? I am very impressed indeed!

I hope she is ok and no longer avoiding eating..


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

i started giving her frozen krill...eating like a champ now. molted not too long ago, lost one claw..it will come back.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Good work.


----------

